
Show HN: Full AWS Inventory on a Single HTML Page (2018) - kesor
https://github.com/devops-israel/aws-inventory
======
bszupnick
Am I missing something, or is it insane that there are companies profiting and
hacks thrown together to decipher how much you're going to pay AWS at the end
of the month?

~~~
kesor
AWS tells you how much your are going to pay. The bigger problem is that they
only tell you the accurate amount once a month.

And while they do allow you do go over a million screens to find out "what it
is that I am using" out of their hundreds of services, there is no one single
place where you can see "Everything AWS" without some hack or a third party
vendor.

